# How to get P2NP with BMK Glycidate?



## Honolulu98 (Jan 14, 2022)

I have found information about this product (BMK) for the manufacture of Amphetamines, but I have not found any synthesis about it.


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON

Phenylacetone is derived from BMK Glycidate, not P2NP, from which amph or metamp can be made. But now in the Chinese market it is difficult to buy glycidate, in modern conditions it is easier to synthesize phenylacetone or phenylnitpropene on your own.


----------



## kawaii

they offer bmk ethyl glycidate cas20590-59-6 Liquid form and powder cas5449-12-7.



HIGGS BOSSON said:


> Phenylacetone is derived from BMK Glycidate, not P2NP, from which amph or metamp can be made. But now in the Chinese market it is difficult to buy glycidate, in modern conditions it is easier to synthesize phenylacetone or phenylnitpropene on your own.



HIGGS BOSSON


----------



## William Dampier

kawaii said:


> they offer bmk ethyl glycidate cas20590-59-6 Liquid form and powder cas5449-12-7.



kawaiifor cas 20590-59-6 need NaOH and aq.HCl, for cas 5449-12-7 need only aq.HCl


----------



## kawaii

I need a complete recipe, who can help? I'll introduce my supplier here


----------



## T0R

kawaii said:


> I need a complete recipe, who can help? I'll introduce my supplier here



kawaii
supplier is no problem at al 









2-methyl-3-phenyl-oxirane-2-carboxylic acid | China | Manufacturer | Hebei baicao biology science and technology co., ltd


Products 2-methyl-3-phenyl-oxirane-2-carboxylic acid CAS:5449-12-7, the detailed information and prices are supplied by the China manufacturer Hebei baicao biology science and technology co., ltd, and can be found on the site www.chemicalbook.com



www.chemicalbook.com





this is stil legal to they say


----------



## T0R

kawaii said:


> I need a complete recipe, who can help?



kawaii
yes , I also want this nothing to be found for the moment .


----------

